# How to ship snails?



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Some people ship snails in envelopes lol. But you should be fine to ship them in a ziplock bag. All the tag alongs I got with plants seem to survive just fine with very little water/air. If you really wanna ship them well you can always go the kordon breather bag route.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Back in college I used to drop the snails in Poland Spring bottles...haha. Worked just fine but make sure to not fill all the way to the top so there is some air.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

I emptied out a tank before, pretty much dried the substrate, put it in a plastic bag, tied it up, gave to my roomie 3 months later when he was setting up a tank and within 5 mins he saw 2 snails and an assassin. A week later 100 snail babies. lol.

Snails are like herpes, once you get them, you got them for life. If a tied off, dried out for 3 months bag of gravel still has a snail population going in it, our tanks are doomed. lol.


----------



## RATTIE (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks.

How would I ship them in a ziplock bag? Would I have water in it? Also how many could I ship in a ziplock bag?


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

I guess if you do a ziplock bag put in a soaked paper towel into the bag with the snails so they have some water. You could probably fit 10 or so snails in there depending on their size.

If you do the ziplock bag route make sure you mail them with enough padding.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

I use a Kordon breather bag inside an empty cleaned out yoplait joghurt container to ship them. I get sport card collector's boxes to ship them in. The boxes are 50 cent, breather bags roughly the same. The joghurt I would eat anyway. 2 joghurt containers fit in one size box and they have a small box, a perfect fit for one joghurt container. Other brands of joghurt would work too but I like Yoplait and they are the perfect fit for the boxes. I have not lost a snail shipment yet. The snails can live that way for many days, so even the Post Office can't screw it up. Instead of the breather bags other bags will work too, poly bags or ziplock bags, but air might be a problem if the box gets lost.


----------



## RATTIE (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks. Where is the best place to get shipping bags? Also do I have to have a membership to post them in the S&S if I am selling them for just the cost of shipping?


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

RATTIE said:


> Thanks. Where is the best place to get shipping bags? Also do I have to have a membership to post them in the S&S if I am selling them for just the cost of shipping?


Kordon breather bags you might have to check aquabid.com. You can also message h4n and see if he has some extra. Ziplock bags you can just get from Walmart or what not.

You don't need to a membership to sell them for money either. Memberships are for those who wish to support this site, or create more sales threads. You'd wanna create a thread in the S&S labeled "RAOK"


----------



## RATTIE (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

RATTIE said:


> Thanks. Where is the best place to get shipping bags? Also do I have to have a membership to post them in the S&S if I am selling them for just the cost of shipping?


I bought mine at kensfish.com under the shipping section.


----------



## RATTIE (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## shrimp pliskin (Mar 16, 2012)

I ship out Malaysian Trumpet snails and just double bag them in a ziplock with a wet paper towel. Then I put them in a padded envelope and that seems to be fine.


----------



## RATTIE (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks.


----------

